# starting problems



## carbindallas (Mar 6, 2009)

I got problem with my 2000 maxima. Every few days I start the car and it hesitate for a few seconds then it start up fine. Doesn't happen everyday. It only happens every few days. The car will start up fine and I drive it to the store and come out and I get this slow crank for 2 seconds or so then it starts up fine. Any ideas would greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Is your check engine light on?


----------



## carbindallas (Mar 6, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Is your check engine light on?


No check engine on.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

How old is your starter? Battery? Try cleaning your ground cables.


----------



## carbindallas (Mar 6, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> How old is your starter? Battery? Try cleaning your ground cables.


battery is 3 years old. starter is OEM, all cables are cleaned. When does the OEM starter goes bad?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

There's no set time on it, but it is almost 10 years old.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Id go with the starter


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm having the same issue and had the starter replaced before. I was told by someone else it was a solenoid associated with the starter motor however I thought the motor and solenoid were one unit and thus were replaced together before. I'm still trying to figure out whether they are together or seperate units. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

